# Favorite Silenced firearm of WW2?



## MacArther (Nov 9, 2006)

I checked multiple times for a topic like this, but could find no results. Anyway, what silenced firearm of World War Two do you like the best? If you specified other, please tell me what, because I currently have a low base of knowledge when it comes to covert firearms of WW2. Personally, I like the De Lisle Carbine because it had the hard-hitting .45 caliber bullet, could use the standard Colt 1911 magazines, and had a *very* good range with its pistol round.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Welrod!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

it can only be the sten........


----------



## MacArther (Nov 9, 2006)

Any particular reasons for why they're your favorites?


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Sten 'cos its British


----------



## MacArther (Nov 10, 2006)

If memory serves, so is the carbine. Same goes for the Welrod.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

Welrod - whats not to like about a single shot bolt action pistol?


----------



## MacArther (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought the welrod was the tube like gun that slipped up a long sleeved, and was held on the shoulder by a rifle carrying cord. This cord, if memory serves, allowed the user of the Welrod to withdrawl the weapon from beeing seen after the weapon had been used.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 10, 2006)

> Any particular reasons for why they're your favorites?



it's British


----------



## MacArther (Nov 10, 2006)

The same could be said of most of the silenced guns of World War Two.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 11, 2006)

True


But what was meant by 'other'
I.E where there any other silenced weapons in WW2
There was a program on last night about spies which enlightend me alot; unfortunatly it was about the 1950's


----------



## MacArther (Nov 11, 2006)

The Hi-Standard Pistole was one, and there were others. Another was a rifle bought by the British from the Americans that was equipped with a silencer, although the project surrounding it was dropped when the rifle was revieled to have terrible accuracy.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll vote for the British Lee Enfield, rebarreled for .45ACP. The bolt was changed and the sights were redone. But still an Enfield. What a beauty.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

But was it silenced...

As for me depending on the situation I would take either the Sten or the De Lisle.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, according to all of my sources, the Sten IIS wasn't used fully automatic, and instead only came in single shot. This was because the bafflers would get too hot, and loose their functionality. I still vote for the De Lisle because it still has a sound reduction ability that many find hard to beat. Supposedly, the loudest noise from the gun was the working of the bolt and the changing of magazines.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> But was it silenced...
> 
> As for me depending on the situation I would take either the Sten or the De Lisle.



And yes, the Enfield was silenced. Kinda hard to silence a .303, thus the .45 conversion.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 21, 2006)

Then you're talking about the De Lisle carbine, because the main body of the weapon is a chopped and modded Enfield.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

And right you are. Sorry. Not paying attention.


----------

